# Powermate only runs for a few min but will start back up?



## chris1976 (Jun 28, 2020)

I have a powermate generator that will start on the first pull run for a min then power off and it will restart on the first pull after that and so on.

I have disconnected the low oil sensor (yellow wire on this model) cleaned the carb out, new gas, new oil , new fuel filter, new air filter , new spark plug, leaving the fuel cap off.

It is garage kept and i always ran the fuel out before putting it away. Has 34 hours on it

Here is a link to it.








Powermate 5,500-Watt Gasoline Powered Manual Start Portable Generator PM0125500 - The Home Depot


The new Powermate Sx 5,500-Watt Manual Start Generator is ideal for recreation and home backup. The unit features a 389cc OHV manual start gas engine with low-oil shutdown for engine protection. The 7



www.homedepot.com





When it dies it sounds the same as when you power it off or let the fuel run out. I'm out of ideas but i still think it is a simple issues since it starts on the first pull.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Loosen the fuel tank cap and see if the problem goes away. The vent may be clogged.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

chris1976 said:


> When it dies it sounds the same as when you power it off or let the fuel run out. I'm out of ideas but i still think it is a simple issues since it starts on the first pull.
> 
> Thanks in advanced!


Would you say the engine begins to lightly surge getting progressively heavier until it stalls? Or it just stalls all at once? 

How long after it stalls can you restart the engine?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

check for a fuel filter or a fuel strainer screen in the fuel tank.
some times the fuel valve gets trash in it too
some of these had a screen in that valve assy.
and another thing to check is the fuel flow at the carb.
best if it is up on a work bench or tail gate of a truck where you can see the carb well.
just remove the carb bowl and the float and needle with a catch pan below and look for a steady 1/16 of an inch stream.

be care full when putting the carb needle back together as it is tricky as best on these coleman gens.

I had one last fall like this in the service shop.
I ended up with another new carb on the gen to get it to stop.

darn hidden trash in the carb passages...
the ultrasonic cleaner got it all out.
Click here for the ultrasonic page
take your time when cleaning carbs and tanks and filter screens as well as tank valves.
just a spec of trash will cork a jet.


----------



## chris1976 (Jun 28, 2020)

tabora said:


> Loosen the fuel tank cap and see if the problem goes away. The vent may be clogged.


Have tried that to.


----------



## chris1976 (Jun 28, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> Would you say the engine begins to lightly surge getting progressively heavier until it stalls? Or it just stalls all at once?
> 
> How long after it stalls can you restart the engine?


It dies the same way as when you flip the switch to off. I did notice that there is pressure pushing the air box lid off when it dies.

You can restart it right away but it does not run as long. I replaced the fuel shut off and fuel filter there was a recall on them for leaking.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Ok, sounds like an all at once loss of spark.

Do you have a spark tester you can install and monitor. If you see it become erratic or stop all together then you have definite confirmation.

Regardless, if the low oil switch is disconnected then it seems like the ignition coil is the problem.


----------



## chris1976 (Jun 28, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> Ok, sounds like an all at once loss of spark.
> 
> Do you have a spark tester you can install and monitor. If you see it become erratic or stop all together then you have definite confirmation.
> 
> Regardless, if the low oil switch is disconnected then it seems like the ignition coil is the problem.


No i don't have a spark tester i have to order one no one has it locally. I will come back in a few days.


----------



## chris1976 (Jun 28, 2020)

Is this what a spark plug should look like from a generator?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea on gasoline some are rich like that.
if it has ran for 2 hours and looks like that it is too rich.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Looks fine to me.

No carbon build up, or signs of oil burning.You want the Porcelain to have that darkish tinge.


----------



## chris1976 (Jun 28, 2020)

Since I had the plug out i put a new one in and guess what it ran for 15 min until I shut it off.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ok as i play the twil lite zone music..
hummm a bad spark lug cap??
hey is the post a screw on post on top of the plug?
those need to be pliers tight.
also check the spark plug wire for bad or loose going in to the cap.
most of them are screw in if they are the hard cap (non rubber)
and they are replaceable too.

loose plug in the hole?? not getting good ground or loosing compression?
so many questions on why it started working...


----------



## chris1976 (Jun 28, 2020)

Would a bad spark plug only run for a few min?

Or is it more likely to be a bad connection?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

if it has a heat sensitive issue... maybe.


----------



## chris1976 (Jun 28, 2020)

The plug was in there tight I had trouble getting it out and I had made sure the rubber boot was all the way on when all this started.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

wow...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

try a new plug..
it could be defective inside


----------



## chris1976 (Jun 28, 2020)

Still going fine, i guess it was a bad plug.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

good find for sure!!
good job!


----------

